# Creepyworld actress gets caught in a noose...



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

A 17 year old actress is in critical condition after getting tangled in a noose at Creepyworld haunted attraction. Oops...

Full story here.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, that's a horrible story!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Either she just wasn't thinking or got carried away with the whole acting thing. She was fortunate that someone ws doing safety checks in the haunt.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is a very sad story! I hope all works out and she is fine.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Having worked for this company, at that very haunt complex, my first impulse when something goes badly wrong is to blame the owner for anything that happens... but when one considers the details, it looks like a a very bad lapse of judgement by an overly enthusiastic actor.

Young haunt actors are both boon and bane. That same enthusiasm that brings in over the top performances also produces some dangerous judgement errors. While I'm usually not of the bubble-wrap mindset, a haunter must take that into consideration when employing teen actors. Tell them what they can and can't safely get away with, and try not to provide them with something they can kill themselves with if they get stupid. Something like a noose should be set up as a breakaway prop that can't support weight. Of course, that's 20-20 hindsight... most of us have put up or done something that wasn't entirely safe at some point... good fortune prevented disaster. This time it didn't. That's the scariest part of haunting... trying to anticipate everything that can go wrong, and how dire the consequences if it does.

I hope this turns out okay for her. This hurts my heart. She was only trying to entertain people and have a good time.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, dying sucks


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

wow they were close to actually having a real ghost ...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hopefully she'll recover, she wasn't breathing when she was found.

An update from Nov 2nd: 
She is hospitalized at St. Anthony's Medical Center, though she was moved out of the intensive-care unit earlier this week.

Read more: http://www.kansascity.com/2011/11/02/3243896/police-girl-caught-in-noose-had.html#ixzz1d3WrtI1j


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Having had a conversation with some of the people that are involved with Creepyworld, the girl was actually very unlucky. The rope was supposed to be cut almost all the way through, so that if any weight was put on it, it would break. Someone missed it. The owner of the haunt is very upset by this event, and is actually thinking about getting out of the haunt industry. He posted a thread on the hauntworld forums titled "Sincere Apologies" stating that he's going to take a step back from haunting, possibly get out of the business completely. This incident has hit him hard.


----------

